# 'Y' intake & output adaptors on canisters?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering if it would work if you had say a canister filter that was rated for something like er...30-40gal (I don't know as I've never dealt with them to know thier sizings) and decided to make Y adaptors for intake and returns from both tanks would it work? I wasthink for something like er.. probably 2-4 5.5gal tanks or 2 x 10gal tanks with small fish so low bioload.

And if later you wanted to have a backup unit witht he same configuration then you can have safety of if one unit went down for maintance or part repair/etc you still have one working. Something that's been rolling in my head recently. Any feedback would help.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

What happens if the intake for one of the tanks get clogged? Then one tank would start to drain faster than the other...

The same can be said for the output side; what happens if one tank begins to fill faster than the other?

In either case, it is too much hassle to try to create two systems running on one filter.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Like Darkblade was saying, how are you going to be sure that both tanks are draining and filling evenly? I would like if one intake was lagging on one tank, the output will be still filling at the same rate. Which means it can overflow no? I wouldn't attempt it...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The only way I would attempt this is if both tanks are also connected together via bulkhead fittings to keep the water level the same in both tanks.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> I wouldn't attempt it...


+1.

If you do, take pictures of your floor before hand so you can remember what it looked like before the flood.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

A canister filter wouldn't work for the reasons already mentioned, but you could do this using a sump filter ... mainly because a sump depends on gravity and overflows instead of suction for the intake of water.

Harry


----------

